# Leprechaun for St. Patrick's Day



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Leprechaun bottle stopper for your favorite bottle of Bushmills or… Basswood, 3 inches by 3 inches by 3 inches.

Claude


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

He he. Adorable. Happy Saint P- day, Claude


----------

